# Anyone kept



## loumaggs (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello my name is Louise, this is my first post here,

I purchased my first jellyfish tank about a month ago and created a video on it, which can be seen here: 




Just wondered if anyone has any experience with them? Opinion seems to differ with regards to husbandry

Thanks Lou x


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

pretty cool! no experience but i can't wait to see some updates on how there doing


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

Good thing I get my jellyfish high mostly from Vancouver Aquarium's jellyfish setups. Personally have kept those black stinging jellyfish from Kinged Pet for 1-2 months stretch at a time and upsidedown jelly for bit longer but eventually everyone of these battered themselves to pieces.


----------



## loumaggs (Dec 7, 2015)

Thats interesting to hear reeferious, any idea why?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

That's awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------

